# Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added - issue with Z4's legs - pg 2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - we are making progress so I started her own thread with pictures from tonight -

So Day 142 -

This girl is sold and will leave shortly after the kid/s are born (they are leaving with her). She is a FF and bred to my Black and White Blue eyed boy. I am excited to see these kids as this is the first breeding with Blue here at SLR.




























Her 1/2 sister just had twins as a FF


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - 8 days to kidding*

She looks ALOT like a Doe I used to have! I think twins for her too.... :girl: :girl: Can't wait to see those kids!!!!! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - 8 days to kidding*

:girl: :boy: :girl: i'm think trips, she's really deep!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - 8 days to kidding*

Ohhh I hope not trips - poor girl. And she is sold - I hate selling bred does - especially this one as I really liked her coloring, and she is bred to a BE buck..... but hubby said.... sell what you can when you can.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

143 am - nothing really to report.... just waiting.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

grrr waiting is no fun LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

143 pm - again nothing really to report - darn this girl. Really need her to kid Saturday or wait until Monday - I got to get Harley on Sunday..... if all else fails - Hubby will have to pick him up for me and I stay home with the girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

she has to be very uncomfortable.....anything yet.? :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

WOW.....I say :girl: :girl: :girl: ......an 1 will be BE!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

Nothing new to report on day 144 pm - grrrr :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

Day 145 am -

Trinity has not even started her ligs to soften - she is completely content with keeping the kids in the oven at this point. I am also going to calcium drench and nutridrench her tonight and see what we can get going for her :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 143 to kidding*

I'd say twins or triplets!! :girl: :girl: :boy:  :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

Day 145 late afternoon -

Came home and was talking with Liz on the phone while I was out in the doe pen - and decided I should probobly check Jewelz ligaments since I didn't check them this morning and she is on 145 - there is NOTHING :shocked: She went from full hard ligs last night, to nothing -

Well here we go!!!

I have called her soon to be momma and she is on "labor standby" and I even kept checking them over the course of the hour thinking they will come back - nope GONE!

Here are some pics - ok alot of pics!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

Yeah, babies soon!! :clap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

Kids are on the way!!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

She's dropped and so has her tailhead, a bit posty from the side but not the rear yet......I hope I'm right by saying that she'll go by early afternoon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

:hair: :hair: NOOOOO she must go before that - I will loose my mind! LOL! I thought we talked abou tthis on the phone Liz, I was to post pics, you were to say 1 hour, and then she is to have babies - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Day 145 - ** Ligs are gone*

she is a very pretty doe...with a nice udder  ....she is sure big in the tummy.....babies are coming soon.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!!*

Jewelz kidded in the middle of the night. She did an amazing job. Twin bucklings. One is an absolute replica of daddy (minus the blue eyes) and the other is a copy, but the belly band goes all the way around the belly (minus blue eyes) :hair:

Jewelz' new mommy is excited - as she really wanted twins!!!

Pics to come


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!!*

congratulations!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!!*

Congrats :birthday: 
Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!!*

Jewelz did an amazing job. She actually had trips - but only 2 made it. The little one was really really tiny.

Z4 - Buckling - Brown eyes 2 pounds 7 ounces



















Z5 - Buckling -Brown eyes 3 pounds 2.2 ounces



















Z6 - Doeling - colored just like momma - Brown eyes from what I can tell - 1 pound 4.4 ounces

Momma and babies are doing well. Jewelz new owner will probobly be coming up to visit today and see her new boys. These boys will be wethered.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

 They're both so cute! Too bad about the doe kid.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

Thanks Helmsted - It does suck - as I know that the new owner really would have liked a doeling - but she is so greatful for any babies. I couldn't believe the size differences in all of these guys!

I had always told the new owner - I think it is a single, because I didn't want to get her hopes up - then last night when I called to tell her it was going to be a long night - I finally told her that I thought it was twins and I thought she was going to come through the phone and hug me! She wanted twins and she is also the one that purchased Hemi - so she has a doe and 3 wethers that she is going to take home :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

awe thats so great! I love it when we can share the excitement with others :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

Congrats!!! :leap: :stars: I'm sorry the doeling don't make it. :hug: They are adorable!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

Well,

I lied - both boys are Blue eyed!!! Oh new mommy is sooooo excited!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

Well I lied - we dooooooo have BLUE EYES!!! [lol]

And I am in [wub] and so is their new momma!!!!!

Here are the boys -

Z4 -




























Z5 -





































Now Z4 - has a bit of an issue - His back legs he is not standing on right. I gave BoSe as I always do - but do you think they will straighten out??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jewelz - Kidded!!! Pics added*

Congrats on the new arrivals ....they are so cute...... 



> Now Z4 - has a bit of an issue - His back legs he is not standing on right. I gave BoSe as I always do - but do you think they will straighten out??


 yes I would give him a bo-se shot.....and brace his legs so that the stretched out tendons will be able to get stronger..... and be in the proper position to mend back to it's proper location...:wink: after a week he should be all the way better ....if 1 leg is good and doesn't need the brace leave it off......if the other still is a little weak.... put the brace back on ...until it is strong .....that is how I do it... if I get bent wrong legs....it has worked for me...any :wink: :greengrin: good luck ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah just looks like his tendons were retracted in the womb...calypso had that problem..bose solved it, she got stronger within 5 days.  cuties


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Should I make the braces out of popsicle sticks or what would you use.

They already got their bose - I give it the second that they are born as it is such a selenium deficient area here. :thumb: 

Should I give it 24 hours to see if it corrects itself?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! GORGEOUS B/W boys!!! They look AMAZING with those BE!!!! Guess my "guesstimate" was only off by hours! :leap: 

Sorry the doeling didn't make it :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

So are so cute!!!  I love their blue eyes!! :applaud:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it looks like Z4 (now known as Cuda) - his legs are getting better and he is standing on them normal and walking. Which is great!

Weird thing though - all 3 of them - mom and 2 boys - must be tired of each other. They will not lay together - everyone is by themselves - weird! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

glad to hear ..that he is getting better with his legs...  ..yes Popsicle sticks ...can be used... if you have to..... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! I thought she'd have trips in her. And congrats on your sales!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I already told you they are absolutely gorgeous  and I am glad to here the one little boy is doing better with his legs! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was so proud of my little Jewelz - she did awesome.

Her new mommy came up yesterday after we got home to see Jewelz and the boys. Georgia (the new mom) is so excited. They are leaving for Hawaii on Tuesday and will be gone for 10 days. So they are not taking everyone home for about 3 weeks. Georgia is dying. She wants to skip the trip I think and take them home now - LOL! She kept telling me - I will have my cell on me! So I guess I have to take pics and send them to her phone while she is gone - :ROFL:


----------

